# something to go in a spare 10gal



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Lookin to put a small rep into an unused 10gal. Any ideas? 
Id consider buying a rep cage is something interesting called for a bigger cage. Not looking to get anything that gets huge. Not looking for something common, not looking to spend a fortune either.

Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're likely not going to get anything uncommon for cheap. The things that not everyone has are generally that way for a reason - availability. And the nature of supply and deman leads to cost issues.

There's a variety of easy to care for things that could go in there such as different geckos and frogs. Don't know how much this pique your interest though.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

You could get a little kenyan sand boa or something, a young male could live in there for quite a while. You wouldnt need to upgrade to anything huge ever if at all. 
I wouldnt call them common I guess, they are not rare or anything, but it's not a corn snake. You can probibly get one too for under 50 bucks. Just grab some sand and a under the tank heating pad and your set.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

get some kind of python and just upgrade wen u need to


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah - kenyan sand boas are cool. I'm a bit iffy around them personally. Not the nicest of snakes from my experience being ambush predators and leaping out of the sand and all.







But some of the colouration they can have is great!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ya, please no snakes. Thanks for the suggestions so far tho. Anything else?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

tree frogs? they are cool

i dont know why but i had an extra 10 layin around so i gave it to my girl and she got two fiddler crabs so maybe that (she thinks its fun to watch them wave their arms in the air side to side, lol) but i wouldnt go for it, lol.

i like tree frogs but cant use a screen cover

small lizards? pacman frog, umm


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

scorpion....an emperor scorpion.........or a leopard gecko, crocidile gecko, or tarantula?
all these are pretty cheap


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i would say knob tailed geckos but there too expensive(but they look so COOL) so african house geckos :nod:


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

how bout spiders......


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

My little bro just got and emporer scorpion for his 10g.

Its pretty cool and glows green under a black light.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hermit crabs.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

If you can find any, Stenodactylus lizards are very small. You just gotta make sure you have a good supply of pinhead crickets.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Yeah - kenyan sand boas are cool. I'm a bit iffy around them personally. Not the nicest of snakes from my experience being ambush predators and leaping out of the sand and all.:laugh: But some of the colouration they can have is great!


Mine is the nicest thing in the world, I've never known one to be agressive...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

How bout a nice albino pacman, there the best.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Tarantulas can be fun


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

tree frogs require way more space than that 10 gal


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Yeah - kenyan sand boas are cool. I'm a bit iffy around them personally. Not the nicest of snakes from my experience being ambush predators and leaping out of the sand and all.:laugh: But some of the colouration they can have is great!


Mine is the nicest thing in the world, I've never known one to be agressive...
[/quote]

You've never known the ones I have...

I wouldn't say it's aggression. I would say it's natural instinct. The snake is under the sand, waiting. Hand goes into the tank, starts rustling things up a little, nature kicks in and snake tries to strike... It's not necessarily the same as a snake just being mean.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id say pacman frog or an invertibrate


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this is from last yr. lol.


----------

